# Piranha Regurgitation



## biggy123 (Feb 9, 2008)

I put my piranhas in their new tank and I'm not sure if they like it. I've fed them twice in the last 5 days and they've eaten like normal. However, I show up the couple of hours and all what they've eaten, has been regurgitated out. I'll check PH levels but what should they be at? Thanks.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe they dont like the food, what are you feeding them?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

possible overfeeding







Im gonna move this to feeding and nutrition forum.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This could be the result of a few different things.
I doubt that pH is the culprit.

What are you feeding them?

What is the water temperature?
Has your tank cycled?
What are the ammonia and nitrite levels?

Do you have a picture of your fish?
Have you been feeding them feeders... specifically goldfish?

Could be that the water is too cold, not cycled, high ammonia or nitrites, or that they have an internal parasite.
(I'm sure there are other possibilities, but those are the ones I can think of right now.)


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

I had this when i tried my caribe on salmon for the first time.


----------

